# minolta lens



## Janeen (Mar 30, 2013)

Will a minolta 50mm f/2 MD lens work on a Sony a77?


----------



## Kolia (Mar 30, 2013)

You will need an adaptor ring, loose AF and aperture will also be manual. 

The peak level function will still work.


----------



## Janeen (Mar 30, 2013)

I knew u could count on you for answers!  Thanks again!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2013)

Not without a mount adapter, as Kolia stated.

The MD mount is for the Minolta manual focus SLR's ... like the X-700, X-370, XD-11, etc.

The Maxxum A-mount is what Sony adopted.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazon.com: Fotodiox 10LA-MD-SN-G Lens Mount Adapter - Minolta MD, MC, Rokkor Lens to Sony Alpha Camera Fits Sony: Camera & Photo


----------

